# Post your OFFICIAL field scores



## USNarcher

Just like the title states. Lets see your official scores from your field tournaments this summer. Don't be shy, embarassed or cocky. Just your score and how you feel about it. You can also post stuff like where it was, how the terrain was, shooting conditions and shooting style.

It lets those of us across the country see how we as Joes stack up.....pro's too I ain't afeared. I know that the state and sectionals are coming soon for a few. Also for those going to Nationals it will give you an idea where you are starting.

I feel lucky this year I get to shoot 3 field tournaments. I did not shoot any last year.

NO KEYBOARD ARCHERY. True scores.........feel free to throw in the excuses if it makes you feel better......BH.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Stated as simple as I know how, my "excuse" - "I suck"! :shade: But I'd wager that NO ONE has more fun than I do. 

SMFS
3/20/10 507 Durham County Wildlife Club
3/27/10 521 Yadkin Field Archery
4/10/10 511 Durham County Wildlife Club 
5/01/10 524 Durham County Wildlife Club
5/15/10 512 Yadkin Field Archery

Anyone else see somewhat of a trend here?


----------



## Bobmuley

pragmatic_lee said:


> Anyone else see somewhat of a trend here?


You peaked too early.


I will post my one and only "official" round, unless I'm lucky enough to make it to Sectionals next month for a grand total of two.


----------



## USNarcher

pragmatic_lee said:


> Stated as simple as I know how, my "excuse" - "I suck"! :shade: But I'd wager that NO ONE has more fun than I do.
> 
> SMFS
> 3/20/10 507 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 3/27/10 521 Yadkin Field Archery
> 4/10/10 511 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 5/01/10 524 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 5/15/10 512 Yadkin Field Archery
> 
> Anyone else see somewhat of a trend here?


Have ya ever noticed that hardly anyone walks off of a field course saying that they shot great? Even when they shoot above their average they will say it wasn't good.


----------



## FitaX10

well then i will be the first to say I shot Great!!:darkbeer:

Red River Bowmen, Shreveport, LA 5/15/10 555

Chris


----------



## Brad HT

My first field shoot ever.... Kind of an impromptu shoot...

5/2/2010 - Kishwaukee Archers - 514

B~


----------



## Spoon13

AMFS

4/10/10 529 Durham County Wildlife Club
5/01/10 531 Durham County Wildlife Club
5/02/10 532 Durham County Wildlife Club
5/15/10 531 Yadkin Archers

I can't get real mad at my scores but I know I'm not far off from being in the 40's with regularity. Just a few mistakes and lapses of concentration here and there. Made some adjustments to my setup this week and I am REALLY looking forward to getting out and shooting again.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Stated as simple as I know how, my "excuse" - "I suck"! :shade: But I'd wager that NO ONE has more fun than I do.
> 
> SMFS
> 3/20/10 507 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 3/27/10 521 Yadkin Field Archery
> 4/10/10 511 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 5/01/10 524 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 5/15/10 512 Yadkin Field Archery
> 
> Anyone else see somewhat of a trend here?


Guess that means you'll shoot a 527 next round and a 513 the round after that.


----------



## X-Ray

*field scores*

shot a 543 hunter for the opener here in kansas. wind wasn't bad. 
course is my home course.. 
excuse: new bow? 3rd axis is off... the wind was blowing...
new release... I got a million of em... just plain old bad shooting!


----------



## BOWGOD

For the most part I have been very pleased with my scores this year. All except the scores I have shot at "2 rivers" Compared to how I was shooting last year I can't really complain. My first score would have been right up with the other scores if I would have gotten my measurements right for archers mark. But I didn't, and all my close marks left very little to be desired. Plus it was the first shoot of the year, and of course I had a serious brainfart, and shot the 15 for 36 yards.
The 2 rivers scores just kill me though. For some reason I can not shoot that course very well. It is a long drawn out course (it took us over 6 hours to shoot it both times we shot it this year) and for some reason (most likely between my ears) every target on that course shoots long for me. Even targets where Terry was cutting yards, I was adding clicks. The next time I shoot there I plan on carrying a notepad, and noting how many clicks I add for each target so that maybe the next time I shoot there I can shoot a score I'm proud of.

4/4 NORVA 519 (first shoot of the year, with bad marks)
4/11 2 rivers 516
4/25 TA 528
5/1 DCWC 532
5/2 DCWC 530
5/16 2 rivers 520


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Guess that means you'll shoot a 527 next round and a 513 the round after that.


What a ticket for my roller coaster ride?


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> What a ticket for my roller coaster ride?


What is it they say?? Just gotta trust the float.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Excuses....I think I need to get the definition of excuse posted up for some to understand.....there is a big difference between explaining things and an excuse. :wink:

I'll post scores when I get home.....


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Stated as simple as I know how, my "excuse" - "I suck"! :shade: But I'd wager that NO ONE has more fun than I do.
> 
> SMFS
> 3/20/10 507 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 3/27/10 521 Yadkin Field Archery
> 4/10/10 511 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 5/01/10 524 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 5/15/10 512 Yadkin Field Archery
> 
> Anyone else see somewhat of a trend here?


I see a couple trends....you can only shoot one good round a month :doh: you still suck....but suck better now then you did when you shot a Martin :chortle:

As for the fun part.....I think I got ya beat :wink:


----------



## psargeant

Mine that I remember this year:
Yadkin March 27 - 504- 2 0's for mis-fires and iffy marks, plus I had just switched back to my compound after shooting Oly recurve all winter...
Yadkin again (early April)- 511- Starting to come together
DCWC- 5/1- 519 with a poor first half much better 2nd half
Yadkin- 5/15- DNF- 

I actually shot, but didn't turn in my card. I forgot my quiver when I left the house, so I shot with borrowed arrows that didn't match my bow, a borrowed release that I kept mis-firing, and marks ngenerated in about 7 minutes. I stopped keeping score after about 5 targets and just focused on shooting good shots...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Yadkin- 5/15- DNF-
> 
> I actually shot, but didn't turn in my card. I forgot my quiver when I left the house, so I shot with borrowed arrows that didn't match my bow, a borrowed release that I kept mis-firing, and marks ngenerated in about 7 minutes. I stopped keeping score after about 5 targets and just focused on shooting good shots...


:blah:

Did somebody say something??


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon13 said:


> :blah:
> 
> Did somebody say something??


I thought it was funny.....he said he stopped keeping score and focused on making good shots....

Hey Sarge that's what you should be doing in the first place :doh:


----------



## X Hunter

Lets see here
3/28 550 Blackwater Bowhunters
4/10 553 DCWC 
4/11 549 Buggs Island
4/25 549 Walton Park Bowhunters 
5/01 550 DCWC
5/02 556 DCWC
5/16 555 Walton Park Bowhunters


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> I thought it was funny.....he said he stopped keeping score and focused on making good shots....
> 
> Hey Sarge that's what you should be doing in the first place :doh:


Maybe somebody should tell him that if you make good shots it makes keeping score easier??:dontknow:

It does get hard when you have to do all that math.


----------



## tabarch

So far 2010, NOT TO GOOD :thumbs_do
4/11 2 Rivers 521
4/25 MAC 521
5/2 Shenandoah 528
5/16 2 Rivers 521
There is a pattern showing up this year, I suck
Excuses 1- old, 2-blind, 3- don't know what I am doing, 4- I shake to much,
5- I don't :darkbeer: enough


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

psargeant said:


> ....marks ngenerated in about 7 minutes...


Prag - you didn't offer him Archer's Mark?


----------



## Brown Hornet

So my scores this year have been ok for me.....not were I know I can and will be shortly :wink: I am even happier when I realize that I just started shooting a bow a month ago that is COMPLETELY different from any style bow I have shot for at least 7 years.

4-03 NORVA 525 ....shot the Pro Elite and the firs time out of the year
4-10 Mohican 520 .... first time shooting the Katera other then paper tuning 
4/11 2 Rivers 525.....still setting dialing in draw and marks but I liked what I had seen and realized that the PE wouldn't be long for the hive.
5-01 DCWC 531...... 270 front..a zero and a 16 on the back killed me :doh:
5-02 DCWC 529 ...... just a day that I ran out of gas on the back
5-08 Mohican 532 ...... turned up the lbs 3-4 lbs and lengthened my draw so I had to change tapes on the front half but the damage was done already :chortle:
5-16 Belvoir 269 ..... only shot a half

I am realizing that it is a VERY fine line between a 530 and a 540....much smaller line then there is between a 520 and a 530 :wink: I am still kind of playing with my draw a little. I still think I need to go a twist or 2 longer as I feel fine on flat ground and uphill....maybe a TOUCH short but downwhill it still feels short.

all in all this year is a big difference from this time last year....last year before Sunday on the Hill I had still only shot ONE round in the 20s...and only my first round with the XL was lower then that ONE round.  The difference this year is that I haven't really shot what I felt was a good or complete round yet and I am still pretty much shooting were I finished up last year in the low 30s :thumb: Last year when I was shooting rounds like this I was shooting in the 517 range ....so that's a good jump :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

:zip:

I think I could shoot better scores with a hunting bow than I've shot this year.

After finishing last year with a 517 I haven't been over 500 this year. 

Yea... I got a passle of excuses, but I ain't using them. Working on my arrows, my form, and just got a nice Posten set up for my bow. I plan to get out with it this weekend, refine, polish, adapt, improvise, and overcome, and shoot Mayberry on the 30th and see what's what


----------



## Spoon13

You are correct. There is a VERY thin line between 530 and 540. I will say that this being my first year really dedicated to Field archery, I am pretty happy with the scores I'm shooting but I gotta admit I am dissappointed in that they haven't jumped or even really hopped or even meandered up much. My high and low are 3 points apart. I'm hoping after making some adjustments to the bow this week that things might change for the better. But we'll see. 



Brown Hornet said:


> So my scores this year have been ok for me.....not were I know I can and will be shortly :wink: I am even happier when I realize that I just started shooting a bow a month ago that is COMPLETELY different from any style bow I have shot for at least 7 years.
> 
> 4-03 NORVA 525 ....shot the Pro Elite and the firs time out of the year
> 4-10 Mohican 520 .... first time shooting the Katera other then paper tuning
> 4/11 2 Rivers 525.....still setting dialing in draw and marks but I liked what I had seen and realized that the PE wouldn't be long for the hive.
> 5-01 DCWC 531...... 270 front..a zero and a 16 on the back killed me :doh:
> 5-02 DCWC 529 ...... just a day that I ran out of gas on the back
> 5-08 Mohican 532 ...... turned up the lbs 3-4 lbs and lengthened my draw so I had to change tapes on the front half but the damage was done already :chortle:
> 5-16 Belvoir 269 ..... only shot a half
> 
> I am realizing that it is a VERY fine line between a 530 and a 540....much smaller line then there is between a 520 and a 530 :wink: I am still kind of playing with my draw a little. I still think I need to go a twist or 2 longer as I feel fine on flat ground and uphill....maybe a TOUCH short but downwhill it still feels short.
> 
> all in all this year is a big difference from this time last year....last year before Sunday on the Hill I had still only shot ONE round in the 20s...and only my first round with the XL was lower then that ONE round.  The difference this year is that I haven't really shot what I felt was a good or complete round yet and I am still pretty much shooting were I finished up last year in the low 30s :thumb: Last year when I was shooting rounds like this I was shooting in the 517 range ....so that's a good jump :wink:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TANC

I must admit, while being an avid 3Der for years, this Field Archery thing has really got me hooked right now. I'm taking on the challenge of improving and putting up some good scores. In Field, it's just aim and shoot. You get what you get. No luck shots, no yardage misjudges.

This is the first time I've ever messed with Field, and the first couple of times I shot a half round, I went from around 250 to 264 second time out after making some needed changes. Then, for whatever reason, I thought I could make another significant jump by changing to another bow of mine. That may have been a mistake. I can't get out of the 250's with it. So this week, I went back to the C4, and I already see I'm back where I was second time out. 

All I want is reachable goals. Right now goal 1 is 260's consistently, then I'll make 270's a new goal. But first things first. I shot a FULL round this past Saturday at the Moo-tel, which I thought I may never do, and now I have to get my pin to "float" rather than "jump and dive". :mg: And that ain't easy at my age.


----------



## RickT

First time shooting a field course. Granby,Ma. 5/9/10 wooded terrain but winds gusting 40-50. Shot a 264/260 for a 524.


----------



## Bobbyson1a

I was only able to make 2 shoots this year. 

532
533
I should have me scores higher for the mids.


----------



## USNarcher

Man you guys get to shoot a lot of field.

I lied I did shoot one field shoot last year- 547. I hope to better that by a few this year.

What is killing me is the animal round. I lose a lot of ground on it. I need to pracice that before Nationals.


----------



## CherryJu1ce

Holy crap you southern boys really shoot a lot of field archery. I've shot ONE "official" field shoot thus far. 

WNYFAB Federation shoot at Rochester Bowhunters

score - 538 BHFS 

No excuses...it's the highest score I've shot with BHFS equipment and I wasn't really all that disappointed with it. Granted, I shot a 16 on the 30-yarder on the back half :doh:, but it went pretty well otherwise.


----------



## deadlyjest

*Oh well*

I have only shot 1 498 at SMA.

The sad part it is my home course.


----------



## NCMikey

5-15-10 Yadkin 539


----------



## pragmatic_lee

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Prag - you didn't offer him Archer's Mark?


He's actually got and uses AM, but you need to shoot with Sarge sometime. He's always in a hurry, heck when he dies, he'll probably still be telling the undertaker to hurry up. :mg: J/K Sarge, I understand that with 2 young kids, you have a lot of other commitments.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

USNarcher said:


> Man you guys get to shoot a lot of field.





CherryJu1ce said:


> Holy crap you southern boys really shoot a lot of field archery.


And these are just the "official" shoots. There's a group of use (Jarlicker, StrapOn, BowDadToo, RimFire, 3DShooter80, SilverDollar77, and myself) that get together every Thu. at DCWC and shoot 14. Then there's Treaton, PSarge, SCarson, & LoneEagle that get together every Thu at the MooTel and shoot 14. Can you say "addicted". :wink:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> I thought it was funny.....he said he stopped keeping score and focused on making good shots....
> 
> Hey Sarge that's what you should be doing in the first place :doh:


Yeah I know that...and it is probably the main reason I'm not a much better shooter...

I have had rounds where I was successfully doing just that...and killing the x...then I let myself think "Hey I'm shooting pretty well..." you can see when that happened on my score card...

Heck a couple years ago when I went to Vegas...on Friday, I'm 5 ends in (2 practice, 3 scoring) and haven't dropped a baby x...no_X_eddie looks at my target and says "Sarge you're killing it"...I say "yup"...

I proceeded to shoot 9,9,7 the next end and finished with like a 279 or some Rubbish...its just my Demons...


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> And these are just the "official" shoots. There's a group of use (Jarlicker, StrapOn, BowDadToo, RimFire, 3DShooter80, SilverDollar77, and myself) that get together every Thu. at DCWC and shoot 14. Then there's Treaton, PSarge, SCarson, & LoneEagle that get together every Thu at the MooTel and shoot 14. Can you say "addicted". :wink:


We usually shoot 28 after work on Thursdays prag...

I love out weather here in NC...we've been shooting field since early March...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> We usually shoot 28 after work on Thursdays prag...
> 
> I love out weather here in NC...we've been shooting field since early March...


We can't get started early enough for 28 - last week we didn't finish 14 till 8 PM - imagine that last target on the front half at 8 PM. :wink:

As far as the weather here in NC, as far as I'm concerned "outdoor" season comes and goes with the changing to/from daylight savings time - at least the afternoon shooting part of outdoor.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Much like Prag, a bit of a bumpy ride... :noidea: 

4/3/2010	NORVA	262	265	527	field
4/10/2010	MOB	260	266	526	f/h
4/18/2010	AAA	254	259	513	f/h
5/2/2010	SMA	258	261	519	Field

But.. I've finished atop my shooting group each time out, so.... it's progress...  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon13 said:


> You are correct. There is a VERY thin line between 530 and 540. I will say that this being my first year really dedicated to Field archery, I am pretty happy with the scores I'm shooting but I gotta admit I am dissappointed in that they haven't jumped or even really hopped or even meandered up much. My high and low are 3 points apart. I'm hoping after making some adjustments to the bow this week that things might change for the better. But we'll see.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would be very happy no matter what scores I was posting being that consistent. The no "spiking" is a good thing. Your scores will start to go up shortly. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Much like Prag, a bit of a bumpy ride... :noidea:
> 
> 4/3/2010	NORVA	262	265	527	field
> 4/10/2010	MOB	260	266	526	f/h
> 4/18/2010	AAA	254	259	513	f/h
> 5/2/2010	SMA	258	261	519	Field
> 
> But.. I've finished atop my shooting group each time out, so.... it's progress...  :wink:



I was in one of those groups shooting a reeeeelly messed up set up, and Golfinguy was on his first time out. Not too difficult to finish on top of that.:wink:


----------



## SEC

Shot a 512...first round of the year and windy. I'll take it.
Hit all of my 80 walk-up! But missed 2 of the birdies!
And as always....I hate 30 yarders!!! Hate'um!


----------



## TANC

pragmatic_lee said:


> And these are just the "official" shoots. There's a group of use (Jarlicker, StrapOn, BowDadToo, RimFire, 3DShooter80, SilverDollar77, and myself) that get together every Thu. at DCWC and shoot 14. Then there's Treaton, PSarge, SCarson, & LoneEagle that get together every Thu at the MooTel and shoot 14. Can you say "addicted". :wink:


If I come today, will that make 8 ? 

I predict the Moo-tel will be VERY wet. :sad:

What time, and how do I get in ?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

TANC said:


> If I come today, will that make 8 ?
> 
> I predict the Moo-tel will be VERY wet. :sad:
> 
> What time, and how do I get in ?


Tanc, I'm usually at DCWC by 4:00-4:30 I think we will be short several folks today, so PLEASE come and join those of us that do make it. 
I'm PMing my cell number to you so you can call me when you get near the gate. I'll come and open it for you.

Prag


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> I was in one of those groups shooting a reeeeelly messed up set up, and Golfinguy was on his first time out. Not too difficult to finish on top of that.:wink:


That wasn't his first time out.....don't let him lie to you 

He shot the 1st weekend at NORVA with me, Sticky, VaVince, Nino, bubbleguts and Jen....and the next weekend at 2 Rivers with us again 

I bet he has shot three times as many arrows as I have in the past 3 months. 

But Sticky seems to only shoot good when I am with him....just like last year :chortle: 

and I got a crispy that says if we get in the same group this weekend he won't be on top :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> That wasn't his first time out.....don't let him lie to you
> 
> He shot the 1st weekend at NORVA with me, Sticky, VaVince, Nino, bubbleguts and Jen....and the next weekend at 2 Rivers with us again
> 
> I bet he has shot three times as many arrows as I have in the past 3 months.
> 
> But Sticky seems to only shoot good when I am with him....just like last year :chortle:
> 
> and I got a crispy that says if we get in the same group this weekend he won't be on top :wink:


Ahhhhhh HAH! golfinguy done been ratted out!


----------



## RchurE

Sadly, I've only been able to shoot one tourney so far this year. I started out pretty good through the first 7 or so and then started shooting low all of a sudden. I still haven't figured out if it was me or my marks. I hadn't got to shoot much up to that point and hadn't checked my long marks hardly at all. It took me the final 7 targets on the first half to get back to the middle. It was a 14 Hunter, 14 Animal shoot and we shot the Hunter half first.

Bear Creek Bowmen 4/10 - 262 Hunter, 287 Animal for a total of 549.

I would have been much happier had my Hunter half been in the upper 60's but it was the first tourney of the year so oh well.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> and I got a crispy that says if we get in the same group this weekend he won't be on top :wink:


We'll see if we can work that out.. :thumb: 

Excuse #1, I haven't shot past 60 yet between my back bein out a week and puttin on new strings and cables, but... I do have good marks to 60, so... yer on. :tongue: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> We'll see if we can work that out.. :thumb:
> 
> Excuse #1, I haven't shot past 60 yet between my back bein out a week and puttin on new strings and cables, but... I do have good marks to 60, so... yer on. :tongue: :cheers:


I think I need another tape.....well actually I know I need another tape. Shooting out the top as I get farther out. :doh:

I need to print a scale for this sight so I can go back to my old way until I get good marks.... then put on a tape. :darkbeer:


----------



## mag41vance

My only "official score" so far was a 528 :mg: ukey: :secret:

I had a few forgettable things take place. I used my 20 yard pin @ 12 o'clock just above the dot instead of my 30 on the 2nd arrow of the 32 fan to yield a ZERO for that arrow (2x 14 on the 32 fan) then on my 2nd arrow on the 55yarder I had a release that I knew was a dot, but it flew into the 3 ring. Turned out the arrow had a crack in the carbon about 6 inches above the point. On the 70 WU everyone in my group carded 16's. All of our arrows were 3" below the dot in a six inch cluster. I'd say a range finder might have helped us on that target. 
Not a Stellar day, but As the Calvinist said, "Glad that's over"


----------



## USNarcher

Brown Hornet said:


> I think I need another tape.....well actually I know I need another tape. Shooting out the top as I get farther out. :doh:
> 
> I need to print a scale for this sight so I can go back to my old way until I get good marks.... then put on a tape. :darkbeer:


a dozen arrows at 2 distances (30 and 80) plug it in and then a couple arrows at 3 yards and a couple at 10 to fine tune your set up and your done. WT.... It's not that hard. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

USNarcher said:


> a dozen arrows at 2 distances (30 and 80) plug it in and then a couple arrows at 3 yards and a couple at 10 to fine tune your set up and your done. WT.... It's not that hard. :wink:


BH is using a sight that doesn't have a "scale" on it, so it's kinda hard to get "marks" at any distance, but once he prints and attaches a "scale", then he can get "marks" and produce a "tape". :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I know how to get marks and make tapes ya bone head :chortle: it's like Prag said.....I am used to getting marks on the fly...did I ever mention that I miss a scale on my sight. I think this one is gonna be an indoor sight and a new one with a scale will be on the new Katera. 

I had good marks.....then I added about 4 lbs to my setup and another 1/8" or more to my draw so the tape is NOW wrong.....I already have the right tape printed I just need to put it on 

But I do need to get a new printer so I can print better marks from OT2....


----------



## maglitexl

I shot a 429 out of 600 at the Rhinehart 100 It was my first 3D course ever and I thought I did ok!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

maglitexl said:


> I shot a 429 out of 600 at the Rhinehart 100 It was my first *3D course* ever and I thought I did ok!


 :zip: :mg:


----------



## Spoon13

maglitexl said:


> i shot a 429 out of 600 at the rhinehart 100 it was my first 3d course ever and i thought i did ok!


SECURITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psargeant

Paging Brown Hornet....Brown Hornet, you're needed in the field archery forum...Stat...:tongue::zip::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Just like a Chewie....can't even post in the right forum....and obviously can't read :chortle:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> Just like a Chewie....can't even post in the right forum....and obviously can't read :chortle:


Thanks we needed that


----------



## dutchy

*only one so far!*

only one round in so far this year, right in the average! 

549 field

was one of the most backwards rounds i have ever shot, dropped points on both the 35 fans, a 40 yder, took two 19's on the 80 walk, missing the 50 and 60 and a sweet 18 on the 60! lmao

nice shooting guys and gals!


----------



## bopo2

533 sherwood
545 2rivers
bhfs


----------



## MGB

Dudes, apparently I really, really suck at this game;-) How about 475, 25X at Big Chiques, 5/8/10. Anyways, this was only my second Field shoot and I dropped at least 15 pts. shooting the "wrong" face, since this was also only my second time shooting an 8X scope. My dang shooting buddy insisted I score my X's on the "wrong" faces as 0's. 

This game is absolutely great!!!!! I look forward to shooting alot more field rounds...:guitarist2:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

MGB said:


> Dudes, apparently I really, really suck at this game;-) How about 475, 25X at Big Chiques, 5/8/10. Anyways, this was only my second Field shoot and I dropped at least 15 pts. shooting the "wrong" face, since this was also only my second time shooting an 8X scope. My dang shooting buddy insisted I score my X's on the "wrong" faces as 0's.
> 
> This game is absolutely great!!!!! I look forward to shooting alot more field rounds...:guitarist2:


Nothing wrong with a 475 for a rookie. I shot a 475 my first time out using a 65# hunting bow. You'll be shooting 500s before you know it, and going up from there... and your buddy is right... if you shoot the wrong face it looks good, but it doesn't count. If you shoot the right face from the wrong stake it still doesn't count. :nono:
He's breaking you in right. Details matter.:nod:


----------



## archerpap

Yeah....I finally got a 50 this year!!! Dropped 3 on the hunter round, however, the first 6 of the field were 19's, then dropped the 80 1/2" left. Hammered 69X's(38 field), so at least my X count is back up. Know for a few brain farts, it should be mid 50's before long!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

archerpap said:


> Yeah....I finally got a 50 this year!!! Dropped 3 on the hunter round, however, the first 6 of the field were 19's, then dropped the 80 1/2" left. Hammered 69X's(38 field), so at least my X count is back up. Know for a few brain farts, it should be mid 50's before long!!


Must be the bow :chortle:


----------



## MGB

2005Ultramag said:


> Nothing wrong with a 475 for a rookie. I shot a 475 my first time out using a 65# hunting bow. You'll be shooting 500s before you know it, and going up from there... and your buddy is right... if you shoot the wrong face it looks good, but it doesn't count. If you shoot the right face from the wrong stake it still doesn't count. :nono:
> He's breaking you in right. Details matter.:nod:


Thanks, I know wrong face is zero, but I thought we were supposed to be bringin' out all our lame excuses, and I like to have some one else to blame for my mistakes. Only 2 wrong face arrows today, I'm trending downward


----------



## 2005Ultramag

MGB said:


> Thanks, I know wrong face is zero, but I thought we were supposed to bringin' out all our lame excuses, and I like to have some one else to blame for my mistakes. Only 2 wrong face arrows today, I'm trending downward



LOL!~

A good friend would give you at least one Mulligan at an unsanctioned shoot.:shade:


----------



## archerpap

Brown Hornet said:


> Must be the bow :chortle:


It definitly helps the confidence level. Now for the shooter to get his head out of his butt on a few!!


----------



## X Hunter

Brown Hornet said:


> Must be the bow :chortle:


Lets hope to God its not out of factory specs!!!!


----------



## Spoon13

X Hunter said:


> Lets hope to God its not out of factory specs!!!!


Now you know there is NO WAY he could have shot a 50 if it was out of specs. 

Shame on you for even thinking that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Pb*

So far 521 is my PB shot at Treaton's last Thur:banana: with higher scores on the way


----------



## hdracer

Shot a 499 (250/249). 

1st Field shoot this year (3rd overall). I need to shoot more as I got tired toward the end. Also need to move my peep sight up some. I have my bow set up of FITA shooting out to 90M so when I'm shooting 30 and under I feel all scrunched up.

Got a month to get ready for the State Field shoot...


----------



## Brown Hornet

X Hunter said:


> Lets hope to God its not out of factory specs!!!!





Spoon13 said:


> Now you know there is NO WAY he could have shot a 50 if it was out of specs.
> 
> Shame on you for even thinking that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



 X Hunter was using a slight of hand trick with us at DCWC when he did it those two days


----------



## Brown Hornet

LoneEagle0607 said:


> So far 521 is my PB shot at Treaton's last Thur:banana: with higher scores on the way


Good job  you'll be taking out Prag and Sarge and Mac in no time......:thumb:

wait a minute....you probably already did that with the 521 :chortle:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Brown Hornet said:


> Good job  you'll be taking out Prag and Sarge and Mac in no time......:thumb:
> 
> wait a minute....you probably already did that with the 521 :chortle:


Hopefully a few more too:dancing::dancing:


----------



## Brown Hornet

That's a pretty slick dance your bananas have going on :thumb: 

here's some music for em 

:dj:

I don't think your ready for the next wave of shooters yet :wink: Just kick the poo out of Prag and Sarge for a bit


----------



## TNMAN

*1st round*

537 F today. 1st round in 25 years. No excuses, just got a long way to go.


----------



## IGluIt4U

TNMAN said:


> 537 F today. 1st round in 25 years. No excuses, just got a long way to go.


Excellent for the first time out.. (in that long :lol: ) :cheers: :yo:


----------



## archerpap

I'm still waiting for Brad to give me his specs from his indoor set up. I don't think a .001 shim would've fit between the string and cams. If that's what he's shooting outdoors, hope it's working for him. Guess I'll find out in a few weeks at Mids!!


----------



## Demp223

so far only two rounds this yr. I shoot Bowhunter freestyle.
4/11/2010=498 with 15-25 mph winds and only 15Xs
5/9/2010=511 with 10-15 mph winds and light rain half through with 28Xs
cant wait til next week now that weather is nicer and winds are dying down.should be easier to hold on target.:teeth:


----------



## outback jack

Well I shot my first round today(with TNMAN). Shot a 267 on a field round skipped the other half to shoot some 3-D, I know I know, and shot a 288 on the animal. Kinda wish I had shot all of it now.:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Brown Hornet said:


> That's a pretty slick dance your bananas have going on :thumb:
> 
> here's some music for em
> 
> :dj:
> 
> I don't think your ready for the next wave of shooters yet :wink: Just kick the poo out of Prag and Sarge for a bit


Just keeping my sites set high, but I'll continue to practice on Prag & Sarge


----------



## njshadowwalker

534 today

Field 268
Hunter 266

No animals today. I was on a roll for a 543 until the last 4 targets

Next week!


----------



## Brown Hornet

and here you were crying about your scores and talking about "surrounding" the dot. :chortle:

LIAR...


----------



## njshadowwalker

Oh I still had thAt dot surrounded all day. Plenty of just outs. I managed to clean the 50 yard field but the fans hurt me 19's and 18's. Bows shooting well but there were plenty of less then ideal shots. No five oclock misses though. I progressed to 9 oclocks! LOL


----------



## TNMAN

outback jack said:


> Well I shot my first round today(with TNMAN). Shot a 267 on a field round skipped the other half to shoot some 3-D, I know I know, and shot a 288 on the animal. Kinda wish I had shot all of it now.:wink:


Really enjoyed shooting the first half with you Charlie. Needed you to stay to keep me grinding. Going to town for contacts in the morning. Glasses just don't work for me in the hot weather.


----------



## X Hunter

X Hunter said:


> Lets see here
> 3/28 550 Blackwater Bowhunters
> 4/10 553 DCWC
> 4/11 549 Buggs Island
> 4/25 549 Walton Park Bowhunters
> 5/01 550 DCWC
> 5/02 556 DCWC
> 5/16 555 Walton Park Bowhunters


5/22 553 Stick and Wheel


----------



## Bobbyson1a

njshadowwalker said:


> 534 today
> 
> Field 268
> Hunter 266
> 
> No animals today. I was on a roll for a 543 until the last 4 targets
> 
> Next week!


Nice shooting Bro. Good luck next week I'll be at the gold cup.


----------



## vegashunter55

*NBHA Outdoor Championships*

Field Round(28)- 495 in 35 mph gusts,
Animal Round(14)- 283 same conditions on leeward side range,
the next day. Hunter Round (28)- 505 Last seven targets a blizzard! 
I left the range at 2:30 and by 4pm there was 2 1/2 inches of snow.

Las Vegas Archers- Mountain Springs Range ( 25 minutes from the Strip )

Still good enough for 2nd Place- BHFS


----------



## CarlV

512 Saturday
510 Sunday

Still working hard to get up to "average"


----------



## USNarcher

Some good scores for you guys. I do have a question though. It's human nature to walk off the course saying that you could have done better. Maybe because you 20'd all the long stuff and shanked the chip shots or vice versa. 

But if you want to up your average what are you doing to achieve that? We all want to do better but what will make you better? What is your practice routine? Are you concentrating on any one area or are you just flinging arrows at the targets in practice. Lets be honest. 

I shot a safari this last weekend and my head wasn't in it at all and I shot pretty poorly. And I really didn't care.  I miss set my sight on ane arrow then caught myself on at least 4 others. So I came home and shot a 30 yard field target at 30 yards. out of 45 shots I missed twice. Yesterday my practice session was at that same target at 50 yards. Concentrating on just about everything but where the arrow ended up. The hold, the release and the follow through. I ended up right at 72%. My next practice session will be all arrows at 80 yards in the 70 yard hunter face (sorry I don't remember the cm #'s). I will stay at 80 yards for about a week then spend a session with the birdies at 25 yards. My 80 yards sessions will concentrate on quantity of arrows, maybe 100 or more shots. My 25 yard sessions will be completely quality and if after 20 arrows I am happy then that will be it.


----------



## josh_X_wny

Have not been able to shoot as much as I would like so far this year, partially because we are going to try the FITA thing this weekend so when we get time to practice it has been at 70m.

Lasalle (practice) 273
Lasalle (practice) 275

RBH (Federation) 545 67x

Double T (only shot half) 272 they had the 32 yrd target up for the 36 fan, and the wrong (smaller) target up for the 63 walk up.


----------



## Brown Hornet

USNarcher said:


> Some good scores for you guys. I do have a question though. It's human nature to walk off the course saying that you could have done better. Maybe because you 20'd all the long stuff and shanked the chip shots or vice versa.
> 
> But if you want to up your average what are you doing to achieve that? We all want to do better but what will make you better? What is your practice routine? Are you concentrating on any one area or are you just flinging arrows at the targets in practice. Lets be honest.


I have a practice routine so to speak....and no I don't just fling arrows. Way too many people IMO go shoot and just fling arrows....a lot don't even keep score when they are shooting practice rounds which I find to be very weird. 

I don't practice the way you described either though.....fore me that's pretty much like "flinging". If I am not working on setup, tuning, or getting marks I am not shooting on a practice range for more then a few ends usually. I find it to be pretty worthless for me. 

I do all of my practice on a course unless I am at home working on what I need to work on form wise. How do I know what I need to work on....I take notes on my card....if I don't keep score that round sometimes I still take notes, sometimes I use my phone and other times I just remember things and then add them to my "file" when I get home. 

For example I know that I have been shooting arrows out the left getting used to the new bow....it's a grip issue so I have been working on that at home.....I know from looking at my score cards and my notes that I have been dropping too many 19 and 18s on the dumb fans....that's a normal nemisis of mine that just needs work....I tend to hate fans and since I usually don't practice them that much since I usually shoot field instead of hunter for practice that's one that suffers until I get the bug kicked out. :wink: I also know that my marks are still a touch hot since I keep missing out the top over 40 when I miss....other then Jarlickers dumb 50 :chortle:

But I practice like I play....which is on course. I do drills when I need to during the week. But just like other sports I prefer the real thing. If I need reps....I'm not gonna hit off a tee when someone can throw me live batting practice :wink:

If I am struggling on a target or score bad....I may shoot it again....shoot another arrow etc just depends on my mood and what the issue was. 

But no I'm not gonna shoot 100 arrows at the 50 or 80....or that many at 30 or 40 either....gonna hit the course and work there.


----------



## psargeant

josh_X_wny said:


> Have not been able to shoot as much as I would like so far this year, partially because we are going to try the FITA thing this weekend so when we get time to practice it has been at 70m.
> 
> Lasalle (practice) 273
> Lasalle (practice) 275
> 
> RBH (Federation) 545 67x
> 
> Double T (only shot half) 272 they had the 32 yrd target up for the 36 fan, and the wrong (smaller) target up for the 63 walk up.


Josh...There is no 63 Walk up...if you mean the 53 WU, it is supposed to be the smaller (50 cm) target...


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> Josh...There is no 63 Walk up...if you mean the 53 WU, it is supposed to be the smaller (50 cm) target...


you think that maybe he meant 64 yd wu .....cuz there's one of those:wink:


----------



## NCMikey

NCMikey said:


> 5-15-10 Yadkin 539


5-22-10 547 Stick and Wheel
I had a blast it was fun. Good luck to those of you going to the SE Sectional. I wont get to shoot any more field until July. :angry: Got to go back to the other side for a while. LOL


----------



## Brent Gandy

IFAA NAFAC

545 Field
547 Hunter
560 Animal (No dots were used in IFAA)

276 Half Field at a local shoot a few weeks ago

Brent


----------



## VisionS RaaB

*My first field shoot*

I have never shot any kind of shoots at all... the one i did this last sunday must of been diferent then what you guys are talking i shot a 692...

Never done one so i dont know the normal way its done... All i know is it was a kick....My son and i had a blast...shot a field round of 28 targets then an animal round of 14....cant wait to do it again...Rob :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> you think that maybe he meant 64 yd wu .....cuz there's one of those:wink:


Maybe so...but I've seen the incorrect face (65cm.) hung more than once on a 53 WU...once at a sectional tournament even...


----------



## USNarcher

BH i wrote out some real big reply to you but it never posted.......must not have meant to be. :shade:

Anyway, I shoot 100 arrows at an 80 yard target for 2 reasons. 1- to build stamina. 2- to creat in my mind that that 80 yard target is no different than the 20. I also keep track of each shot. recording the % of hits and x's.

I love shooting long distances. I will gladly have a shoot off with anyone in archery and not feel intimidated.


----------



## Brown Hornet

I hate it when that happens....I have a tendency to copy long post now just in case :wink:

There is nothing wrong with how you practice....didn't think I implied that there was. For me that wouldn't work and would be a waste of my time. When I practice like that I get bored and fall into the trap that most do and just fling arrows. I love shooting distance that's why when I do spend time on the actual range and not on a course I only shoot a few ends under 60yds....I don't want to shoot 60 arrows indoors at the same target let alone 100 :chortle: 
I am very strange when it comes to how I focus and need to train....I think it comes from my other sports lives. 

But I will shoot against whoever....whenever. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> I hate it when that happens....I have a tendency to copy long post now just in case :wink:
> 
> There is nothing wrong with how you practice....didn't think I implied that there was. For me that wouldn't work and would be a waste of my time. When I practice like that I get bored and fall into the trap that most do and just fling arrows. I love shooting distance that's why when I do spend time on the actual range and not on a course I only shoot a few ends under 60yds....I don't want to shoot 60 arrows indoors at the same target let alone 100 :chortle:
> I am very strange when it comes to how I focus and need to train....I think it comes from my other sports lives.
> 
> But I will shoot against whoever....whenever. :wink:


My biggest problem is just getting enough string time. Unfortunately as busy as my life tends to be I just don't get shoot for one reason or another. Hell it took me almost a month to finally get back to the shop and re-tune a bow that I had. 

Usually here lately when I do get to shoot in my backyard, I'm working on something. Either I have a made a slight adjustment and need to see if it's gonna be what I want or shooting in marks or something of that nature. 

Right now I'm bow confused. I've got one bow that I've been shooting that will definitely put the scores up if I do my job right but I finally got another one fixed and it seems to wad arrows up a little better. Needless to say I will be outside this week shooting some just to see which bow hits the course for Sectionals this weekend. If bow #2 really performs the way it acted like it wanted to, it may very well become bow #1.


----------



## josh_X_wny

Brown Hornet said:


> you think that maybe he meant 64 yd wu .....cuz there's one of those:wink:



10-4... it was the 64 then, I was going off memory and can't keep all the different walk ups straight. I have seen the larger face on the 53 once too....I prefer when they make the mistake in that direction...


----------



## USNarcher

Spoon13 said:


> My biggest problem is just getting enough string time. Unfortunately as busy as my life tends to be I just don't get shoot for one reason or another. Hell it took me almost a month to finally get back to the shop and re-tune a bow that I had.
> 
> Usually here lately when I do get to shoot in my backyard, I'm working on something. Either I have a made a slight adjustment and need to see if it's gonna be what I want or shooting in marks or something of that nature.
> 
> Right now I'm bow confused. I've got one bow that I've been shooting that will definitely put the scores up if I do my job right but I finally got another one fixed and it seems to wad arrows up a little better. Needless to say I will be outside this week shooting some just to see which bow hits the course for Sectionals this weekend. If bow #2 really performs the way it acted like it wanted to, it may very well become bow #1.


Try my schedule. work 6 am -4 pm and go to school from 5-10 4 nights a week, then try to catch up with everything at home on Fridays.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

5/29-30 Gainesville
Field 521
Animal 286
Hunter 532


----------



## treaton

DCWC 5/29-30 SE Sectionals 
AMBHFS
Field 537*
Animal 283
Hunter 541*

(* new PB)


----------



## pragmatic_lee

treaton said:


> DCWC 5/29-30 SE Sectionals
> AMBHFS
> Field 537*
> Animal 283
> Hunter 541*
> 
> (* new PB)


Tim, I knew you had a PB on Sat., but didn't realize you shot another on Sun. Way to go! BTW: Glad to know you made it home safe & sound.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Results from the 2010 SE Sectionals hosted in NC at DCWC in attached PDF. Thanks to all the NFAA members AND guests that shot with us this weekend. It was our honor to have you as our guest. If you have any concerns about "anything" at DCWC, please contact me directly.

Prag


----------



## JayMc

Personal bests, personal worsts 

SE Sectionals - Shepherdsville, KY

Field 538
Animal 283
Hunter 545


----------



## silverdollar77

I shot my first full round in over 30 years yesterday...scored a 492 on the Hunter Round at DCWC...I was only able to shoot half a round on Saturday and posted a 254 for the Field Round.

I now have a starting point at know what I need to work on...

The main thing I am trying to do is keeping back tension consistent and realizing when I am not feeling it properly. I think I know this because I know before the arrow hits the target whether the shot was good, regardless of where the arrow went. I feel that, right now, I can pull off a bad shot and sometimes the arrow will find it's mark, and sometimes a shot feels right and I don't hit the dot. I attribute this phenomenon to just needing to put in more string time and build up some endurance so the dot in my scope is floating to the dot on the target...not the whole target..hahaha...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

silverdollar77 said:


> I shot my first full round in over 30 years yesterday...scored a 492 on the Hunter Round at DCWC...I was only able to shoot half a round on Saturday and posted a 254 for the Field Round.
> 
> I now have a starting point at know what I need to work on...
> 
> The main thing I am trying to do is keeping back tension consistent and realizing when I am not feeling it properly. I think I know this because I know before the arrow hits the target whether the shot was good, regardless of where the arrow went. I feel that, right now, I can pull off a bad shot and sometimes the arrow will find it's mark, and sometimes a shot feels right and I don't hit the dot. I attribute this phenomenon to just needing to put in more string time and build up some endurance so the dot in my scope is floating to the dot on the target...not the whole target..hahaha...


Blaine,
Forgot to tell you, we need to add your a 10 point handicap to your Sunday score. Anyone that shoots their first full round in over 30 years AND does it with while shooting in the same group as Ms. Lucky surely deserves a handicap. :ROFLAMO: Just kidding Lucky, great shooting/seeing you again and was great to meet Mr. Lucky as well. No matter what AT user id he selects, he'll always be "MakersMark" to me. :darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

BHFS
5/01 - DCWC - 521
5/28 - Sherwood - 527 Field
5/29 - Sherwood - 260 Hunter (14) (shot the wrong bunny -5)
5/29 - Sherwood - 284 Animal (14)


----------



## Scott.Barrett

At our state championship this weekend....

520 Field
287 Animal
Skipped the Hunter as I was just too sick to be out in that heat....

Won't shoot field again until the NAFAC in December!


----------



## kavo 71

I shot a new PB at Anne Arundel Archers yesterday 499. It's not the greatest, but I picked up 12 pts since the last shoot at Mohican Bowman. Thanks Hornet and Nino for the practice tips they really made a diffference. I shot alot more consistent except for the 13ukey: A HUGE thanks to Joe from the shore for the form tips and the side angle tip. I can't believe how much a simple change in form made such a huge difference. Thanks again for all help and advice!:darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13

Spoon13 said:


> AMFS
> 
> 4/10/10 529 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 5/01/10 531 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 5/02/10 532 Durham County Wildlife Club
> 5/15/10 531 Yadkin Archers



5/28/10 539* Field DCWC SE Sectionals
5/28/10 287 Animal DCWC SE Sectionals
5/29/10 547* Hunter DCWC SE Sectionals

*Denotes a personal best to date.


----------



## silverdollar77

pragmatic_lee said:


> Blaine,
> Forgot to tell you, we need to add your a 10 point handicap to your Sunday score. Anyone that shoots their first full round in over 30 years AND does it with while shooting in the same group as Ms. Lucky surely deserves a handicap. :ROFLAMO: Just kidding Lucky, great shooting/seeing you again and was great to meet Mr. Lucky as well. No matter what AT user id he selects, he'll always be "MakersMark" to me. :darkbeer:


actually it should be the other way around...ya'll need to _*add*_ 10 pnts to *your* scores for putting up with me and my newb questions...


----------



## USNarcher

Congratulations to all the PB's.

NC not much of a turn out? You guys ar lucky to have multiple sites. Even though there are 2 schools of thought here. Competing on different grounds how can you compete against eachother and all. Up here in the Pacific NW it tends to be a state shoot. But some do make the loooooong trip. I am lucky that it is 45 minutes from me this year. We hope to get 80 or so. Then we have our state field the following weekend.


----------



## USNarcher

Just a curious question......I thought that sectionals had to have 28 animal round? If not I will let the club know because they were dreading this. That would make for one long day. Thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee

USNarcher said:


> Just a curious question......I thought that sectionals had to have 28 animal round? If not I will let the club know because they were dreading this. That would make for one long day. Thanks


Can not find where the number of targets is dictated and have no idea who makes the decision, but looking back at the 2009 Sectional results (posted on NFAA web site), it looks like there's different combinations:
28 Field - 14 Animal - 28 Hunter
28 Field - 28 Animal - 28 Hunter
28 Field - 14 Animal - 14 Hunter


The NW had 28 of each last year.


EDIT: After doing a little more "research", it appears that the North-Western section was the "only" one that shot 28 Animal. The Mid-Western and Southern sections shot 28 F - 14 A - 14 H. All other sections shot 28 F - 14 A - 28 H


----------



## njshadowwalker

Most shoots I've attended on the larger scale have a total of 28 Field, 28 Hunter, and 14 animals


----------



## TANC

USNarcher said:


> Competing on different grounds, how can you compete against each other and all.


That is strange, isn't it ? And they can't say they are all the same yardages and target faces, cause we all know it ain't exactly the same even then. Heck, the front half and back half at DCWC are vastly different. 

I think reality is that the 20 shooters you noted in NC would be a much smaller number if all competition was held at a neutral site. So participation might be the issue as much as anything. But it's growing. Bunch of chewies starting to shoot Field around here.......me being one of them. Great venue to validate your shooting and equipment.........or lack thereof. :thumbs_up


----------



## doukima270

You guys a lucky. I live in Wahinton State we only have about 3 Field rounds, one in Feb 
sure miss shooting FAH, to many 3-D's. My high scores F-548 A-560 H-548, back in the day.


----------



## jarlicker

Tanc , I have to admit it is tough to score well using Maximas in two different lengths and 4 different weight mods in all the points. We will do our best to get your equipment heading on the right track. Even if I got to make the arrows up and shoot them myself. LOL

I think I got em figured out!
Thanks buddy!


----------



## TANC

jarlicker said:


> Tanc , I have to admit it is tough to score well using Maximas in two different lengths and 4 different weight mods in all the points. We will do our best to get your equipment heading on the right track. Even if I got to make the arrows up and shoot them myself. LOL
> 
> I think I got em figured out!
> Thanks buddy!


Yes, it would be. Those arrows were shot using multiple setups over the years, and I lost track of what was what since I haven't used those I left with you in a long time. But when they were in use, I knew exactly what was what. Trust me. :wink: 

But I knew you could figure it out if it meant saving a few bucks.


----------



## archerpap

Greencastle Cancer Shoot...555 field, 552 hunter, and shot a 896 in a 900 round. VE is working awesome. Best F/H scores to date this year, and looking to improve!!


----------



## Brent Gandy

Shot a personal best hunter round at our State Field this past weekend:

552 w/ 61x's

I set a goal to shoot a 550, and I finally reached it. 

Brent


----------



## JayMc

archerpap said:


> Greencastle Cancer Shoot...555 field, 552 hunter, and shot a 896 in a 900 round. VE is working awesome. Best F/H scores to date this year, and looking to improve!!


Great field and hunter scores, but that 900 score is insane! Good shooting AP!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## xring1

*2010*

531 Dogwood

534 Wv open


----------



## Brown Hornet

archerpap said:


> Greencastle Cancer Shoot...555 field, 552 hunter, and shot a 896 in a 900 round. VE is working awesome. Best F/H scores to date this year, and looking to improve!!


I see the apple welcomed you back :wink:


----------



## archerpap

Brown Hornet said:


> I see the apple welcomed you back :wink:


Yes it has, with open arms....LOL. Can't wait to get this other VE built up, and flinging some arrows. Should be ready this weekend, but have a state FITA shoot, so maybe Sunday evening I'll get to play with it!!


----------



## X Hunter

archerpap said:


> Yes it has, with open arms....LOL. Can't wait to get this other VE built up, and flinging some arrows. Should be ready this weekend, but have a state FITA shoot, so maybe Sunday evening I'll get to play with it!!


NO you need to go back to the playschool equpiment!!! A fruit diet is not waht you need!!!!:wink::tongue:


----------



## mag41vance

Shot Saturday at the Eutaw Forest Gold Cup Event In the Men's AA BHFS division 
I shot a 27x-270 field half and a 24x-269 Hunter half. Total: 51x-539.
Shot the long targets well only dropping a total of 6 in both halves from 55 yards back. 
3x 19 on the 45 yarder
straight 18 on the 80
1x 19 on the 70 WU
1x 18 on the 65
2x 19 on the 50
1x 18 on the 48 
2x 19 on the 64 WU
My stuggles were on the "Gimmie" Targets.
Embarassing as it may be here are my short misses:
4x 19 on the 15y WU
2x 19 on the 23y WU
1x 19 on the 28y FAN
here's where it gets ugly: 2x 18 on the 44 yarder 
0x 18 on the 40 yarder 
1x 19 on the 35y FAN
and worst and certainly least: 1x 17 on the 45y WU 

That 8 inch space between my ears is really double crossing me on some of the targets I expect to shoot 20's on. 

My best targets of the day; 3x 20 on the 30, & 1x 20 on the 32.
If I can only figure out what Brad means by, 
" It's simple 
Aim 
Execute 
Repeat!!!"


----------



## USNarcher

Nice X count. We have never kept track of X's before. Aim small miss small. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Alright Vance....I'm trying to figure out how to shoot a 19 and 4Xs :noidea: :wink:


----------



## X-Ray

*field score*

540 field
275 half/hunter
145 international 
State field tournament


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright Vance....I'm trying to figure out how to shoot a 19 and 4Xs :noidea: :wink:


I shot a 4X 10 on the 15-14 WU once (shot the wrong target after I walked up). :tongue:


----------



## mag41vance

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright Vance....I'm trying to figure out how to shoot a 19 and 4Xs :noidea: :wink:


Make that a 3x 19 on the 15y WU. I told you that space between my ears is a big problem. uch:


----------



## Brown Hornet

No that's a 2X 10.....

But if he shot a 19 all if his arrows obviously scored....so a 4X 19 is impossible being as one of them wasn't in the ring with the X in it :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> No that's a 2X 10.....
> 
> But if he shot a 19 all if his arrows obviously scored....so a 4X 19 is impossible being as one of them wasn't in the ring with the X in it :wink:


Yea, I know it, but the fact that the 2 ZERO arrows were Xs just made it even worse. :sad:


----------



## USNarcher

A little over a week til the NW sectionals. I am doing 100% of my practicing on animal targets. I am tired of losing tournaments because of the animal round and my lack of dot aquisition. Well that and mis setting sights, wrong targets etc......:wink:


----------



## TNMAN

*animal site*



USNarcher said:


> A little over a week til the NW sectionals. I am doing 100% of my practicing on animal targets. I am tired of losing tournaments because of the animal round and my lack of dot aquisition. Well that and mis setting sights, wrong targets etc......:wink:


Any ideas on best site for the animal dots? My FO pin hides the dot. Thinking about a circle.


----------



## Brown Hornet

If your fiber covers the dot....guess what that means :wink:

Time to let er eat


----------



## USNarcher

TNMAN said:


> Any ideas on best site for the animal dots? My FO pin hides the dot. Thinking about a circle.


I use a CR target scope with Feathervision 4X lense. I use the small narrow stick on circle and then I have the CR fiber cross hair kit installed. I can see everything perfect.

Don't listen to BH.....that's why he is a 520 shooter. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

USNarcher said:


> I use a CR target scope with Feathervision 4X lense. I use the small narrow stick on circle and then I have the CR fiber cross hair kit installed. I can see everything perfect.
> 
> *Don't listen to BH.....that's why he is a 520 shooter. :tongue:*


Don't hold back...tell us how you really feel...:tongue:


----------



## X-Ray

*Official field score*

For the KSAA State shoot
540 field 
275 hunter half
145 for the international


----------



## TNMAN

USNarcher said:


> Don't listen to BH...... :tongue:


Thanks. Just thinking that you've got to see what your shooting at; and those amimals are critical now that they grew some dots.


----------



## USNarcher

TNMAN said:


> Thanks. Just thinking that you've got to see what your shooting at; and those *amimals are critical now *that they grew some dots.


Yes they are. I have lost my last few field tournaments in the animal round. I set the BHFS record in that round the first year of its introduction at nationals. It also took me from 5th to second. It's killed me ever since.


----------



## Flyin6

Independence BowHunter F/H/A

Field 264
Hunter 268
Animal 280

Shooting in the rain sucks....


----------



## mag41vance

This is by far the hardest work I've put in to a score that isn't so good.
At the VFAA State Tournament at PWA.
In the MBHFS 
49x 533 Field 1st Day
41x 534 Hunter 2nd day

Tournament Total 90x 1067 

I was still dragging a day after. Feeling my age I guess.


----------



## USNarcher

NW sectionals will be this weekend. Here is my goal.

Field round- 553
14 Animal- 290
Hunter round- 555

We will also have our state field the following weekend. I will post my results and all the others on Monday. Sectionals are 30 miles from Darrington. So results this weekend should be a pre game to Nationals.


----------



## mag41vance

USNarcher said:


> NW sectionals will be this weekend. Here is my goal.
> 
> Field round- 553
> 14 Animal- 290
> Hunter round- 555
> 
> We will also have our state field the following weekend. I will post my results and all the others on Monday. Sectionals are 30 miles from Darrington. So results this weekend should be a pre game to Nationals.


Best of skill to you!:thumbs_up


----------



## USNarcher

mag41vance said:


> Best of skill to you!:thumbs_up


It's all between the ears. The skill is there. Also need to remember to set the sight correctly


----------



## blueglide1

Last one shot was Blackhawk Culvers shoot,
550 that was after I had a 16 on a 45 yarder :doh:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

USNarcher said:


> Just like the title states. Lets see your official scores from your field tournaments this summer. Don't be shy, embarassed or cocky. Just your score and how you feel about it. You can also post stuff like where it was, how the terrain was, shooting conditions and shooting style.
> 
> It lets those of us across the country see how we as Joes stack up.....pro's too I ain't afeared. I know that the state and sectionals are coming soon for a few. Also for those going to Nationals it will give you an idea where you are starting.
> 
> *I feel lucky this year* I get to shoot 3 field tournaments. I did not shoot any last year.
> 
> NO KEYBOARD ARCHERY. True scores.........feel free to throw in the excuses if it makes you feel better......BH.





*WELLLLLLLLLLLLL SAILOR......still "feeling" LUCKY??????????*


.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WELLLLLLLLLLLLL SAILOR......still "feeling" LUCKY??????????*
> 
> 
> .


Dang, if you have to ask, I'd suggest backing away from the pain killers. :wink:


----------



## USNarcher

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WELLLLLLLLLLLLL SAILOR......still "feeling" LUCKY??????????*
> 
> 
> .


Yes Ma'am. :wink:


----------



## USNarcher

Ok. I get bogged down in homework and the world turns upside down. OBT is posting and I see the little Brown guy is gone. Someone send me a PM and splain this please. :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

USNarcher said:


> Ok. I get bogged down in homework and the world turns upside down. OBT is posting and I see the little Brown guy is gone. Someone send me a PM and splain this please. :zip:


Paging Mr. Dobalina, Mr. Bob Dobalina


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Paging Mr. Dobalina, Mr. Bob Dobalina


What he said...


----------



## USNarcher

This weekend was very humbling for me and I am glad for that. The NW sectional was shot at Silver Arrow Bowmen in Mount Vernon WA. Some say is much more challenging than Darrington. I'm not making excuses for my poor shooting but I was not ready for them uphills. 

Field- 535
Animal- 283 still killin me
Hunter- 538

Finished in second. Won the shootoff.


----------



## mag41vance

USNarcher said:


> This weekend was very humbling for me and I am glad for that. The NW sectional was shot at Silver Arrow Bowmen in Mount Vernon WA. Some say is much more challenging than Darrington. I'm not making excuses for my poor shooting but I was not ready for them uphills.
> 
> Field- 535
> Animal- 283 still killin me
> Hunter- 538
> 
> Finished in second. Won the shootoff.


"I feel your Pain"

AMBHFS At the Mid's I shot;
Day 1: 50x 535 hunter round, and 284 animal half. (range B)
day 2: 44x 530 Field round (range C)

Had 2 majors blunders. 1st 19y wu I had a smooth 1x 14 score. Wrong pin and then a follow up frustration shot. ukey:
2nd blunder: wrong gap cost me 2 on the 35 fan (should have been worse. just broke the line for a 3) 
On the 40 yarder I was settling in to my anchor point just getting ready to start the aiming process when my release popped, and the impact sounded soft so I was thinking a miss, but when I glassed the target it was a center X on my target. Go figure. Sometimes misfortune is good fortune!
My shooting group was top Notch.
Jeremy, Darrin, and John made the day very enjoyable.


----------



## USNarcher

NW FIELD SECTIONALS JUNE 2010 Silver Arrow Bowmen, WA 
Division / Name Field Animal Hunter Total Place 
A - M - FS 
Rick Morgan 542 287 550 1379 1st 
Matt Anderson 535 283 538 1356 2nd 
Shawnn Vincent 535 285 536 1356 3rd 
Andrew Ludwig 526 284 532 1342 
Mark Carlson 525 283 532 1340 
Nick Belezos 527 284 525 1336 
Rand Dobbins 532 279 521 1332 
Rob Cook 516 282 523 1321 
Butch O Donnell 520 280 517 1317 
Jerrod Vaughn 508 283 522 1313 
Jon Magers 497 285 526 1308 

A - M - BHFS 
Tim Davis 548 287 541 1376 1st 
Jeff Whitlock 522 283 527 1332 2nd 
Merl Reed 517 277 513 1307 
Dan Croft 511 280 501 1292 
Rob Juaquin-G 487 267 477 1231 

A - F - FS 
Jane Sommers 507 283 516 1306 1st 
Crystal Parker 513 284 507 1304 2nd 
Angel Johnson 510 285 504 1299 3rd 
Lisa O Donnell 511 283 497 1291 
Krista Kok 485 275 497 1257 
Barb Carlson 491 278 481 1250 
Michelle Vaughn 491 281 0 772 

A - F - BHFS 
Lorrie Starkweather 469 270 487 1226 1st 
Karin Cook 458 273 472 1203 

A - F - Trad 
Brandy Fournet 181 132 202 515 1st 

S - M - FS 
Larry Thurman 544 284 520 1348 1st 
Jay Boquist 529 283 517 1329 2nd 
Bill McKinnon 521 283 513 1317 3rd 
Rick Douville 521 271 517 1309 
Dwayne Montgomery 516 272 518 1306 
Tom Huteson 501 285 516 1302 
John Moore 513 269 517 1299 
Jerry Tomlinson 497 280 473 1250 
Peter Mansur 483 276 487 1246 

S - M - BHFS 
Don Starkweather 526 284 516 1326 1st 

S - M - BHFSL 
Gerald Hickman 470 275 472 1217 1st 
Ken Smiley 479 264 466 1209 

S - M - FSLR/L 
Bill Lee 448 269 454 1171 1st 
Tom Samuelsen 111 105 0 216 

S - M - Trad 
Ren Sarns 237 210 270 717 1st 

S - F - FSL 
Teko Phillips 378 253 420 1051 1st 

S-F-BHFS 
Gail Culver 443 270 451 1164 1st 

MS - M - FS 
Barney Mowery 505 279 488 1272 1st 

MS - M - FSL 
Larry Ramsey 438 273 416 1127 1st 

MS - F - FS 
Liane Hickman 513 281 517 1311 1st 

YA - M - FSL 
Jack Bradley 419 269 417 1105 1st 

Y-M-FS 
Drew Vaughn 391 226 392 1009 1st 

Y - F - FS 
Kennedy Almanza 477 274 441 1192 1st 

C - M - FS 
Tor Samuelsen 523 279 501 1303 1st 
Joel Seeger 512 278 512 1302 

C - F- FS 
Faith Cook 471 269 484 1224 1st


----------



## bigtruckerd

*You forgot me Matt!*

I only shot Sunday Hunter Round
BHFS 529
My best(only ever shot hunter 2 times) but it will be better this weekend


----------



## shawnnv

We'll have to practice for nationals eh' Matt... Cant be shooting like that we should both be in the 540's at a minimum..


----------



## USNarcher

Shawnn you did a lot better than last year. Too bad you won't make state this weekend.

WSAA has our state field this weekend. I will post results next week. No practice time at all this week. See is I can get more than 3 dots this weekend.


----------



## shawnnv

Getr done and tear it up over there matt look forward to seeing the scores...


----------



## blueglide1

*Great Lakes Sec Score June 19 & 20*

Field 544
Animal 287
Haunter 552
Total 1383


----------



## V-STROM 650

*Beloit Field Archers June 27th*

265 field 1/2, 262 hunter 1/2, 527 total (42xs) . Good score for me with hunting equiptment.


----------



## Moparmatty

Hillbilly Shoot, Cumberland MD. June 26th and 27th, 2010

Saturday: 545
Sunday: 546
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13

Moparmatty said:


> Hillbilly Shoot, Cumberland MD. June 26th and 27th, 2010
> 
> Saturday: 545
> Sunday: 546
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Great shooting Matty. I got the privelidge to see the second one. Not to far down the road before you'll be in the rare air.

I shot 3 rounds on the Hill this weekend. They say that in archery you are suppossed to develop a repeatable routine. Well how about 534, 534, and 534. I shot two 265 halves, two 267 halves, and two 269 halves. Guess you can ask for more than that. :dontknow:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayMc

Spoon13 said:


> Great shooting Matty. I got the privelidge to see the second one. Not to far down the road before you'll be in the rare air.
> 
> I shot 3 rounds on the Hill this weekend. They say that in archery you are suppossed to develop a repeatable routine. Well how about 534, 534, and 534. I shot two 265 halves, two 267 halves, and two 269 halves. Guess you can ask for more than that. :dontknow:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's pretty doggone consistent! :darkbeer:


----------



## XSPOT60

I just started shooting bows this yr. So im proud of my 527 i shot this past sunday. 28 hunter round.


----------



## Oregonbowguy

Well, i shot my first field tournament this past weekend...i loved it, but i struggled....man was it alot of shooting. This is my first year getting into target archery and i can see how far i have to go.. 
Full Field and Full Animal round on Saturday..

Field 486
Animal 538

Hunter round on sunday

Hunter 486...........

This was at the Oregon State NFAA shoot. Had a great time and look forward to doing it again


----------



## XSPOT60

Oregonbowguy said:


> Well, i shot my first field tournament this past weekend...i loved it, but i struggled....man was it alot of shooting. This is my first year getting into target archery and i can see how far i have to go..
> Full Field and Full Animal round on Saturday..
> 
> Field 486
> Animal 538
> 
> Hunter round on sunday
> 
> Hunter 486...........
> 
> This was at the Oregon State NFAA shoot. Had a great time and look forward to doing it again


Stick with it. I gain about 10-15 points a month. It just takes practice.


----------



## Moparmatty

Spoon13 said:


> Great shooting Matty. I got the privelidge to see the second one. Not to far down the road before you'll be in the rare air.
> 
> I shot 3 rounds on the Hill this weekend. They say that in archery you are suppossed to develop a repeatable routine. Well how about 534, 534, and 534. I shot two 265 halves, two 267 halves, and two 269 halves. Guess you can ask for more than that. :dontknow:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Spoon. You shot well to my friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## USNarcher

Shot the WSAA stae field this weekend. I did better than last weekend but am still not quite there yet. Congratulations to Sean Elza. He made the US Field team going to Hungary in July. He shot good this weekend to win. He got 12 of 14 of them animal dots which gave him a considerable lead going into Sunday.

My scores were. 

540 field
283 animal
541 hunter

Still a lot more tweeking to do before Darrington


----------



## JawsDad

Shot my first official field round (half) - 265 with way too many brain farts (shot a 17 on the 20, stupid stupid stupid :doh: :doh: :doh: )


----------



## USNarcher

State Field Championships 2010 
Wapiti Bowmen, WA June 26, 27 
Division / Name	Field	Animal	Hunter	Total	Place
Pro - M - FS 
Wyatt Johnson	544	286	548	1378	1st
Micheal Ros	507	282	DNF	789	

A - M - FS 
Sean Elza	541	292	548	1381	1ST
Rick Morgan	534	289	549	1372	2nd
Matt Anderson	540	283	541	1364	3rd
Mark Jackson	533	287	539	1359	
Andy Ludwig	530	284	542	1356	
Joshua Woods	527	282	537	1346	
Chris Ray 530 284 527 1341	
Rand Dobbins	520	282	539	1341	
Tim Huff 524	277	529	1330	
Rob Cook 522	285	514	1321	
Jon Magers	511	279	515	1305	
Scott Hunter	492	280	512	1284	
Andrew Forslof	493	281	494	1268	
Mike Lundstedt	527	276	DNF	803	
Ken Siemering	DNF 0	
A - M - BHFS 
Tim Davis 546	288	550	1384	1ST
Merl Reed	530	286	529	1345	2nd
Mike Palmer	515	281	537	1333	3rd
Darren Sandstrom	518	287	523	1328	
Pete Joers	507	280	514	1301	
Will Possinger	499	281	507	1287	
Brandon Roberts	495	278	511	1284	
Steve Rauch	501	271	490	1262	

A - M - FSL 
Matt Turner	492	272	498	1262	1ST

A - M - BH 
Paul Tucker	470	266	474	1210	1ST

A - M - FSLR/L 
Timm Hines	491	279	484	1254	1ST

A - M - TRAD 
Ray Werrion	219	190	244	653	1ST

A - F - FS 
Angel Johnson	513	285	518	1316	1ST
Karen Palmer	498	283	529	1310	2nd
Lisa O'Donnell	496	279	509	1284	
Krista Kok	496	280	476	1252	

A - F - BHFS 
Christina Davis	506	283	511	1300	1ST
Vicki Reed	491	278	479	1248	2nd
Karin Cook	447	280	470	1197	
Lorrie Starkweather	471	270	DNF	741	

A - F - Trad 
Brandy Fournet	165	154	216	535	1ST
Anastasia Samuelsen	125	110	121	356	

S - M - FS 
Bill Young	525	287	534	1346	1ST
Bucom Aldrige	528	286	527	1341	2nd
Larry Thurman	530	280	528	1338	3rd
Bill Mckinnon	518	285	529	1332	
Rick Douville	516	286	527	1329	
John Moore	509	282	516	1307	
Jerry Tomlinson	496	217	DNF	713	

S - M - BHFS 
Michael Miller	510	283	522	1315	1ST
Don Starkweather	510	282	523	1315	2nd
Dave Mack	506	278	513	1297	
Dana Thompson	464	264	465	1193	

S - M - BHFSL 
Ken Smiley	482	276	490	1248	* 1ST

S - M - BH 
Clarence Banks	404	228	393	1025	1ST

S - M - FSLR/L 
Tom Samuelsen	188	182	186	556	1ST

S - M - Trad 
Ren Sarns	329	210	311	850	1ST
David Culver	144	136	163	443	

S - F - FSL 
Teko Phillips	450	262	453	1165	1ST

S - F - BHFS 
Gail Culver	436	270	475	1181	1ST

MS - M - FSL 
Larry Ramsey	430	273	445	1148	1ST


YA - M - FS 
David Sandstrom	512	277	517	1306	1ST

YA - M - FSL 
Jack Bradley	421	269	423	1113	1ST


Y - M -FS 
Khristian Thomas	217	170	251	638	1ST


C - M - FS 
Tor Samuelsen	514	282	527	1323	1ST
Joel Seeger	513	283	524	1320	2nd
Ben Huff	455	282	483	1220	
Clay Roberts	185	166	209	560	

C - F- FS 
Sydney Ray	515	277	519	1311	* 1ST
Faith Cook	470	274	492	1236	2nd
Taylor Rauch	465	260	460	1185	
Jordyn Rauch	208	102	207	517


----------



## X-Ray

*midwest sectionals*

shot midwest sectionals last weekend and shot about as poor as ever.
529 field
266 hunter
286 animal 

pretty frustrated with this years shooting.


----------



## Bobmuley

520F
285 1/2-A
264 1/2-H

My one and only score for the year. Good news is that I'm up 20 on the field round from last year,ukey: bad news its still down 20 from where I was just a few years ago.

Its not just the field that I've been struggling on, but all venues. More work.


----------

